# Help with results



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

In June I had my thyroid test and my TSH was slightly high 7.5 and my free T4 was 18. Because my TSH was high the doctor recommended I increase my levothyroxine from 50 to 75.
I have just had my bloods again and my T4 has gone up to 21 and is now in the 'red' as to high and my TSH has gone up as well to 8.7. My doctor claims that everyone is different and even though my T4 is high my body obviously needs more thyroxine so he has increased my dose again to 100. Is it normal I to have increasing T4 and increasing TSH?

I was diagonsed one year ago as having Hashimoto's Thyroiditis

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Do you have the exact test names and lab ranges for the labs you're describing? Is it t4 or Free T4? Have you also had Free T3 tested, by any chance?


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

All I know is that it was thyroid function test which tested TSH. I believe the range was below 4 (I am only remembering this from memory so might be slightly out). Free T4 was tested and he said that my result was just above the range.

I know that my TSH has risen since increasing levothyroixine and so has my free T4. Both were in the red and therefore above the range expected.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay. I can't fathom why the doctor would increase your Levo if your Free T4 is already high out of range. I suspect what you really need is a T3 drug such as Cytomel, to bring that TSH down. It appears that you are not converting well on your own from T4 to T3. It's not too uncommon.

Can you get new labwork that includes TSH, Free T3, and Free T4?


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

I did wonder that myself which is why I asked him if it was not an issue that my T4 what high but he just said people are different so just because it high doesn't mean it is sufficient for me.

I could ask but as far as I remember they do not test free t3 here.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, watch for hyperthyroid symptoms. You may notice heart palpitations if/when your T4 gets higher, if you haven't already.

I'm nervous on your behalf. I don't think you need more T4 drug...


----------



## lunalovehp (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't say I am to happy about. I will keep an eye on it. thanks for you help


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Octavia said:


> Okay. I can't fathom why the doctor would increase your Levo if your Free T4 is already high out of range. I suspect what you really need is a T3 drug such as Cytomel, to bring that TSH down. It appears that you are not converting well on your own from T4 to T3. It's not too uncommon.


This.

Going hyper on T4 due to too much medication is *not* fun. Thanks to the long half-life of T4, it can take quite a few weeks for it to slowly reduce and the excess to work its way out of your system, even after going down in dosage. To echo everyone, you definitely want to be careful here.

Honestly, your doc doesn't sound like he fully understands thyroid issues. At some point, you can only throw so much T4 at the problem before needing to change approaches. In addition to the TSH, Free T3, and Free T4 tests, I'd ask for a Reverse T3 test, too. (This would show if you are converting your T4 to the inactive form of T3.)


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure where you're located lunalove, but check these resources for a doctor in your area that has a better understanding of your situation: http://hypothyroidmom.com/top-10-resources-to-find-a-great-thyroid-doctor-in-2013/ There are a few international lists included, and some are pages or mailing lists that you would need to join, but it would be worth it to be able to network with people in your general area who can give you a recommendation.


----------

